# ترنيمة ياماما ياعدرا ... بصوت أبانوب وميرنا ..  ترنيمة رائعة جداااااا...



## hmsg2000 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة ياماما ياعدرا .. بجد ترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
القرار : ياماما ياعدرا يابابا يسوع بحبك ياعدرا وفقلبي يسوع ...
بصوت أبانوب حاتم و ميرنا مدحت 
من ألبوم : تلميذ الأنبا توماس
كلمات وألحان وتوزيع / حاتم منير
صولو قانون / ماجي مجدي

حمل من    هنــــا 
أو من   هنــــا 
أو من  هنــــا 
أو من  هنــــا 
أو من  هنــــا 

تحياتي ..​*


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودك وياريت لو عندك الالبوم كامل ترفعهولنا ​


----------



## hmsg2000 (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي الرد وإن شاء الله حرفع الألبوم كله قريب


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا غالى على الترنيمة

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## hmsg2000 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يارب تكون عجبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووعه 
مرسىىى جدا ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك    الترنيمة دى من الجزء الثانى من رجل الايمان واسم الشريط فعلا كما ذكرت تلميذ الانبا توماس ياترى انت المنتج لية   وعلى فكرة الشريط جميل لكن لاسف لم يلقى النجاح مثل رجل الايمان         لو انت فعلا منتج شريط رجل الايمان اريد اكلمك فى موضوع يخص الشريط


----------



## hmsg2000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي الأمير الحزين ...
ليه تتأسف علي عدم نجاح شريط تلميذ الأنبا توماس ( زي ماقلت )  .
هو مقياس النجاح إيه بالنسبه لك ؟؟؟
إنه يحقق رقم مبيعات كتير ؟؟؟ فلوس ؟؟؟
عموما النجاح بالنسبه لي إن العمل (الألبوم ) يكون سبب بركة للمرنمين اللي إشتركوا في العمل ... دي أول حاجة
وتاني حاجه إنه يكون بركة لكل اللي يسمع الألبوم ...
وإنه يوصل تعزيات لكل إنسان محتاج تعزيه تسنده في مشكله أو في ضيقه ..
ثالثا إنه يكون يحمل معاني وألحان راقيه ومعبره عن كلمة ربنا ..
وأعتقد إن هو ده النجاح في كل ألبوم أقوم بإنتاجه
عرفت يا صاحبي ...
إنك حسبتها غلط .. 
ممكن تقولها بشكل تاني إنه لم يحظ بالشهرة التي إشتهرها شريط رجل الإيمان ..
مش معني كده إن أي ترنيمة أو ألبوم لم يشتهر يكون غير ناجح !!!!!!!!!!
لكن النجاح له معايير تانيه غير الشهره أو الفلوس ...
وسبق وذكرتها .........
وأعتقد إني جاوبت على سؤالك الثاني كمان ...
تحياتي


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك فى كل الكلام لكن ليا ملاحظة واسمحلى اقولها                       بالنسبة ليا انا لنجاح الشريط ميهمنيش سواء حقق مبيعات كتيرة او لا  المهم الالحان الجيدة والكلمات والصوت   ولكن بالنسبة لمواليد وقصدى المواسم العدرا  مارى جرجس ميت دمسيس  بالنسبة لراجل اللى شغال هناك يشغل الشغل الناجح مقياسة هو بيع الشريط وعلى فكرة سلملى على جون يوحنا   مش هو اللى بيوزع رجل الايمان لك


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسييييييييييييي*


----------



## hmsg2000 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي كل من قام بالرد


----------



## kingBony (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر


----------

